# تحليل أسباب انهيار بطانة كراسي عمود المرفق(السبيكة) من مظهرها



## عاطف مخلوف (29 أغسطس 2010)

*تحليل أسباب انهيار بطانة كراسي عمود المرفق (** Bearing insert**) ( السبيكة) من مظهرها *

*- يصل عمر الخدمة لسبيكة كراسى عمود المرفق التي تم اختيارها وتركيبها بشكل صحيح الي أكثر من (800000 كم ) *
*- وهناك أسباب تؤدي الي تقصير هذا العمر ، ومن الاهمية بمكان ان يكون مهندس الصيانة علي وعي بهذه الاسباب ، وعلي دراية بآثار هذه الاسباب علي الكراسي .*
*- وكثيرا ما يحتاج مهندس الصيانة عند احتياج المحرك الي عمرة قبل استنفاذه العمر القياسي له ، الي تحديد اسباب هذا الاستهلاك السريع في المحرك لتجنبه في المستقبل ، وكذلك لتحديد المسؤليات عن ذلك .*
*- وعلي هذا فعند فك المحرك فلا بد من إجراء فحص دقيق لسبائك الكراسي لمعرفة ما تعرض له المحرك أثناء فترة تشغيله .*
*- ونستعرض فيما يأتي أشكال سبائك اصابها تلف و اسباب هذا التلف .*

*وهذا شكل تآكل طبيعي لسبيكة بعد استعمال طويل :*





*– النسب المئوية لاسباب انهيار السبيكة : *
*- **الشوائب (**42 %**)*
*- **نقص الزيت ( **15.3 %**) *
*- **التركيب غير الصحيح ( **13.4%**) *
*- **عدم مطابقة فتحات الزيت (**9.8%**) *
*- **التحميل الزائد ( **8.7% **) *
*- **التآكل الكيميائي (**4.5%**) *
*- **اسباب اخري (**5.4%**) *

*مظاهر انهيار بطانة كراسي عمود المرفق (**Bearing**) ( السبيكة) وأسبابها:*

*أ‌- **انهيار الكراسي نتيجة نقص الزيت :*
*- **اذا قلت كمية الزيت الواصلة للكراسي حدث تلامس مباشر بين المعدنيين ، فترتفع حرارة الاجزاء مما يؤدي الي انصهار سبيكة الكرسي وقد تقشط منها اجزاء من الكرسي .*




*-**وقد يحدث في الحالات الشديدة التحام بين عمود المرفق وذراع التوصيل فينكسر الذراع ، وقد يؤدي ذلك الي كسر جسم المحرك نفسه *

*- **أسباب قلة الزيت** : *
*- **قد لا يصل الزيت الي الكراسي نتيجة انسداد مجاري خطوط الزيت ، أو وجود عيب في مضخة الزيت ، او المنظم ، او عدم وجود كمية كافية من زيت التزييت في علية المرفق *









*ب – حدوث خدوش بالكرسي نتيجة لوجود شوائب بزيت التزييت :*






*- وللشوائب مصادر وأشكال متعددة فمنها ما يكون عن عدم الاهتمام بتنظيف آثار عمليات خرط الاسطوانات ، او تجليخ عمود المرفق أو غيرها من . *
*- كذلك فظروف التشغيل في بيئة متربة ، او تركيب الاجزاء دون التنظيف الجيد .*
*- وعند التشغيل تدخل الشوائب عبر مرشح الهواء ، ونظام الوقود ، ومنظومة التبريد والتزييت .*




*- اذا كانت جزيئات الشوائب كبيرة نسبيا ى فان معدن السبيكة لا يستوعبها كلها وتتعلق بالمحور الدائر مسببة خدوشا بسبيكة الكراسي *
*وكذلك اذا كان الزيت محملا بشوائب كثيرة فان الكرسي يصبح مشبعا بالشوائب مما يسبب انهيار الكرسي بعد وقت قصير *



*ج - دخول شوائب بين السبيكة ومبيتها *









*دخول شوائب بين ظهر السبيكة ومكانها في ذراع التوصيل لا يحدث فقط نقص في خلوص الزيت بين السبيكة والعمود بل يحدث منطقة هوائية بين ظهر الكرسي وذراع التوصيل تمنع من تبريد الكرسي تبريدا جيدا مما يسبب سرعة انهياره .*


*- انهيار الكراسي نتيجة الاجهاد** : *

*- **ان استخدام الاحمال المتكررة تعمل في النهاية علي اجهاد معدن السبيكة ، فتبدأ في التشقق وينفصل بعض أجزائها ، وتتكون جيوب أو فجوات في سطح الكرسي كلما زاد فقده لبعض أجزائه ، ويزداد الحمل علي ما تبقي من معدن السبيكة مما يزيد من سرعة تأثير الاجهاد بحيث ينتهي الامر الي الانهيار التام .*
*- **أسباب الاجهاد : *
*- **يندر حدوث الانهيار نتيجة الاجهاد اذا كانت ظروف التشغيل عادية ، الا ان هناك ظروفا خاصة للادارة ينتج عنها انهيار بسبب الاجهاد : - *
*- تلف نتيجة أخطاء التشغيل :*
*أ - الافراط في تشغيل المحرك في وضع الحياد*




*- **اذا كان دوران المحرك بدون حمل او بسرعات بطيئة لفترات طويلة يكون التأثير علي النصف العلوي للسبيكة .*
*ب - الافراط في اسناد القدم علي بدال القابض *





*الضغط علي بدال القابض طول الوقت يعرض حواف كراسي الدفع للتحميل لفترات زمنية كبيرة ، مما يؤدي الي تلف هذه الحواف كما بالصورة .*

*ت - تلف الكرسي نتيجة السرعة الزائدة :*




*ينتج عن ادارة المحرك عند سرعات عالية انهيار الجزء السفلي من الكرسي نتيجة التحميل الديناميكي و الحرارة العالية الزائدين والذي يؤدي الي تقليل مقاومة الاجهاد لمعدن السبيكة ، كما تؤدي السرعة الزائدة وما يصحبها من قوة طاردة مركزية عالية الي تلف السبيكة .*
(يتبع)​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 أغسطس 2010)

*– تلف الكرسي لسوء التركيب أو لاسباب أخري :*

*أ – انهيار الكراسي نتيجة اعوجاج ذراع التوصيل :*





*- يكون تلف السبيكة في هذه الحالة في الجانبيين المتقابلين من نصفي السبيكة *

*ب - اذا كان محور العمودالمتصل بسبيكة الكرسي ( **journal** ) مخروطي: 
**تعرض الكرسي لجهد كبير مع كل لفة من لفات عمود المرفق 
**و اصبح الحمل كله او معظمه واقعا جانب واحد من من نصفي السبيكة فترتفع حرارة هذا الجانب وتتلف السبيكة .*






*ويجب الا نخلط بين هذا النوع وذلك الانهيار الناتج عن اعوجاج ذراع التوصيل حيث يكون تلف الكرسي فهذه الحالة الاخيرة في الجانبين المتقابلين من نصقي السبيكة .*

*ت - تشوه جسم المحرك (**Crankcase**) 
*





*ث- تركيب السبائك بشكل معكوس (النصف العلوي في الاسفل )*





*- من الواضح أن هذا التركيب الخاطئ يؤدي الي عدم دخول الزيت الي حيزه بين السبيكة ومحور عمود المرفق فيحدث احتكاك جاف بينهما وهو أشد حالات الاحتكاك ضررا .*
*ج -تلف الكرسي نتيجة تداخل نهايته عند كتف عمود المرفق :*

*اذا لم يكن مقاس القطر بين محور عمود المرفق وكتف العمود أكبر من بقية المحور تداخلت نهايتا الكرسي مع هذا القطر مما يسبب ضغطا شديدا للكرسي يؤدي الي تلفه 
*





*ويحدث ذلك بعد اجراء عملية تجليخ (**grinding** ) لعمود المرفق وإهمال تعديلالقطر المذكور .*
*
ح - تسرب سائل مانع التجمد الي حوض الزيت 
*





*-عند تسرب مانع التجمد الي حوض الزيت سيلوث السبائك ، ويؤدي الي ترسبات لدنة عليها ، مما يقلل خلوص الزيت فيؤدى الي نتائج غاية في السوء لهذه السبائك *

*خ- التآكل بسبب الاحماض: *





*- **تتكون الاحماض في الزيت ويظهر أثره علي الكراسي في صورة حفر صغيرة علي سطح السبيكة .*

*- **ويحدث التآكل عندما ترتفغ درجة حرارة الزيت أعلي من (150 درجة مئوية) وكذلك عند حدوث زيادة النفخ الجانبي .*

*- **وقد يزداد التآكل بسبب عمليات التوقف والحركة التى تسبب تكثيف الزيت في علبة المرفق ، ويمكن تجنب التآكل بتغيير الزيت مواعيده الصحيحة ، واختيار الزيت المناسب *

* - جهاز الكشف عن وجود تآكل في كراسي عمود المرفق : *

*- **يمكن الكشف عن وجود تآكل في كراسي عمود المرفق قبل فك المحرك بواسطة جهاز الكشف عن تسرب الزيت .*

*- **كما يمكن استخدامه بعد تركيب السبائك والكراسي في العمرة للتأكد من سلامة خلوص الزيت فيها .*

*استعمال الجهاز : 
*





*- **يرفع وعاء الزيت اسفل علبة المرفق من مكانه (واذا كان الاختبار بعد العمرة فيتم الاختبار قبل اعادة وعاء الزيت ) ثم يركب خرطوم جهاز الكشف في جهة الضغط لمجموعة التزييت (عند مرشح الزيت ) ثم يستعمل ضغط قدره 25 رطل /بوصة مربعة ، وذلك بعد ملأ خزان الجهاز بزيت (**30 SAE**) ويدفع هذا الضغط الزيت خلال مجموعة التزييت ، فإذا كانت الكراسي متآكلة تسرب منها مقدارا كبيرا نسبيا من الزيت .*





*- **فالكرسي العادي يتسرب منه مقدارا من الزيت يتراوح بين 20- 150 نقطة في الدقيقة *

*- **فإذا تسرب مقدارا أكبر من الزيت دل ذلك علي وجود تآكل في الكراسي *

*- **وإذا كان تسرب الزيت أقل من ( 20 – 25 نقطة في الدقيقة ) دل ذلك علي أن خلوص الزيت في الكراسي أقل من اللازم ، او ان ممر الزيت من الكراسي مسدودة بالشوائب*

*- **ويراعي عدم انطباق ثقوب الزيت في عمود المرفق مع مثيلاتها في الكراسي عند الاختبار ، والا اندفع مقدارا كبيرا (** steady stream**) من الزيت مما يعطي مظهرا يشبه التآكل الزائد.

وكل عام وانتم بخير 
*​


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (30 أغسطس 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير مني علي هذه المعلومات القيمه شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (31 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الكريم أحمد صلاح حجازي 
شكرا علي تشريفك للموضوع وشكرا علي اهتمامك بالتعليق الايجابي ، وشكرا علي تقديرك للمادة العلمية المقدمة .
فجزاك الله خيرا علي مبادرتك الطيبة المباركة .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكرك على هذا الطرح المميز المدعم بالصور التوضيحية كما عودتنا دائما


قياس الفنى بورشة الصيانة لعمود الكرنك بعد خراطته امر مهم
لتفادى الخطا والمراجعة قبل تجميع المحرك


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع الممتاز إلي حد كبير جدا 
وأنا من محبي مواضيعك لأنها مجزبة للقارئ
وجزاك الله كل خير
الدال علي الخير كفاعلة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (31 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الحبيب "العقاب" 
*ا*


> *لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اشكرك على هذا الطرح المميز المدعم بالصور التوضيحية كما عودتنا دائما
> 
> 
> ...


يسعدني دائما مرورك ، وجزاك الله خيرا علي كلماتك الرقيقة .

- أما عن قياس الفني بورشة الصيانة لعمود الكرنك ، ففي الاغلب أن الذي يقوم بذلك هو فني ورشة الخراطة ، ولا يقوم الفنيون بالورش الا باستلام الاجزاء من ورشة الخراطة ، بل ان الكثير منهم لا يعرفون كيفية استخدام الميكروميتر فضلا عن أن أجهزة القياس الدقيقة ليست من مستلزمات ورش الاصلاح والتجميع المتوسطة والصغيرة .
ثم أنه يستخدم جهاز الفحص بضغط الزيت في حالة الفحص للمحرك قبل العمرة للتأكد من حالة السبائك ، وبعد التجميع للتأكد من عدم وجود خطأ بشري في ورشة الخراطة او في أثناء التجميع ، والخطأ البشري أمر وارد .

كل عام وانتم بخير 


أخي الكريم المهدي 1




> مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع الممتاز إلي حد كبير جدا
> وأنا من محبي مواضيعك لأنها مجزبة للقارئ
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> الدال علي الخير كفاعلة


أسعدني مرورك الكريم ، وشكرا علي تقديرك للموضوع ، وإنه لمن دواعي سروري أن تكون من محبي وقارئي مواضيعي ، بل ذلك يدفعني الي التدقيق والاهتمام وتقديم الافضل دائما ، فجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## king.khadawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة وكنت عاوز اسأل عن تغيير السبايك فى العمرة وخراطة عمود الكرنك ؟ يتم خرطه كام مرة؟ وما قيمة الخراطة ؟ واستبدال السبيكة او البيرينج فى كل مرة؟ وهل الكلام دا ثابت لكل المحركات ولا يختلف من محرك لأخر يعنى البنزين غير الديزل وهل كل شركة ليها استاندرد مختلف؟


----------



## سمير شربك (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي عاطف لهذا الموضوع القيم جدا 
ودائما تقدم لنا المواضيع المميزة 
وبعمرة المحرك موضوع اصلاح الكرنك عند الطورنو 
واختيار نوعية القشور المناسبة وترك نسبة ترييح للكرنك 
لها اثر كبير في نجاح عملية عمرة المحرك 
واشكرك لتعداد المشاكل التي تسبب تآكل وفتلان القشره 
وأهمية التركيب الصحيح للقشور الثابت والمتحرك وعلاقة الزيت بهذه العملية 
أعطيت الموضوع حقه وزياده


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك الكريم سمير 
مرورك أسعدني ، وانتظر تعليقك دائما ، وأثمنه ، وأتابع مشاركاتك دائما ، فجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> الاخ الحبيب "العقاب"
> *ا*يسعدني دائما مرورك ، وجزاك الله خيرا علي كلماتك الرقيقة .
> 
> - أما عن قياس الفني بورشة الصيانة لعمود الكرنك ، ففي الاغلب أن الذي يقوم بذلك هو فني ورشة الخراطة ، ولا يقوم الفنيون بالورش الا باستلام الاجزاء من ورشة الخراطة ، بل ان الكثير منهم لا يعرفون كيفية استخدام الميكروميتر فضلا عن أن أجهزة القياس الدقيقة ليست من مستلزمات ورش الاصلاح والتجميع المتوسطة والصغيرة .
> ...



وعليكم السلام اخى الحبيب
اتفق معك ان معظم الفنيين لا يقومون بل لا يجيدون استعمال ادوات القياس الدقيقة
لكن احيانا تمر بك مواقف تحتم عليك مراجعة المقاسات قبل التجميع

فى مرة قمنا بارسال كرنك للمخرطة وقالوا ان محامل اذرع التوصيل تحتاج خراطة مقاس (0.25) وبعد الاستلام والتجميع المحرك يدور بشكل طبيعى لكن عندما قمنا بقيادة العربة للتجربة توقف المحرك ووجدنا ان هنالك تلف شديد فى سبائك الاذرع رقم 2 و 3 و 4 طبعا لم يشك احد فى بداية الامر بالمخرطة فقمنا بمراجعة مجارى ومضخة الزيت وحصل التلف مرة ثانية.
فى هذه المرة رجعنا للمخرطة لمراجعة القياسات فاتضح ان الخراط قد خرط محمل رقم 1 مقاس (0.50) وبقية الثلاثة مقاس (0.25). فاصبح الزيت لا يصل اليها
طبعا تحملوا تكلفة الصيانة والخراطة الجديدة وعوضوا صاحب العربة لانقاصهم عمر العمود فمن المفترض ان يكون باقى له 3 خرطات.


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي عاطف انه فعلا موضوع جميل ومفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 سبتمبر 2010)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> وعليكم السلام اخى الحبيب
> اتفق معك ان معظم الفنيين لا يقومون بل لا يجيدون استعمال ادوات القياس الدقيقة
> لكن احيانا تمر بك مواقف تحتم عليك مراجعة المقاسات قبل التجميع
> 
> ...



نعم أخي الحبيب يمكن لمهندس الصيانة المسؤل أن يقوم بالقياسات اللازمة ، اذا اراد ، وان كانت الحادثة التي مررت بها حادثة نادرة الحدوث ، لكن من الوارد حدوثها ، ولذلك فإن الجهاز البسيط التي ذكرته يمكن الفني من مراجعة الخلوص دون قياسات وبطريقة سهلة وبسيطة .
جزاك الله خيرا علي وضع خبراتك بين أيدي الزملاء فيستفيد منها مهندس الصيانة ، والفني ، فلك منا الدعاء وعلي الله الاستجابة في هذا الشهر الفضيل .
دمت مشرفا قديرا ، وأخا كريما .

الاخ الفاضل طارق حسن محمد


> *شكرآ لك اخي عاطف انه فعلا موضوع جميل ومفيد بارك الله فيك*


جزاك الله خيرا علي متابعتك ، واهتمامك بالتعليق والمشاركة الايجابية ، واتابع مواضيعك ومشاركاتك .فبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 سبتمبر 2010)

king.khadawy قال:


> الف شكر يا باشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة وكنت عاوز اسأل عن تغيير السبايك فى العمرة وخراطة عمود الكرنك ؟ يتم خرطه كام مرة؟ وما قيمة الخراطة ؟ واستبدال السبيكة او البيرينج فى كل مرة؟ وهل الكلام دا ثابت لكل المحركات ولا يختلف من محرك لأخر يعنى البنزين غير الديزل وهل كل شركة ليها استاندرد مختلف؟



*1*


> * - اسأل عن تغيير السبايك فى العمرة وخراطة عمود**الكرنك ؟ يتم خرطه كام مرة؟ *


 *الاغلب لعمود المرفق 3 خرطات ، وأحيانا يكون هناك خرطة رابعة *

*2*


> - وما قيمة الخراطة ؟


 *0.10 ،0.20، 0.30 ، 0.40 بوصة *
*0.25 ، 0.50 ، 0.75 ، 1.00 مم*
*ويكون التجاوز المسموح به فيها 0.15 مم*
*وهذا القيم تخضع لعدة اعتبارات :*
*نوع خامة العمود ، حجم العمود ، قدرة المحرك ، سرعة المحرك *



> * 3 - واستبدال السبيكة او**البيرينج فى كل مرة؟ *


 *كل مرة يتم فيها خراطة لعمود المرفق يتم تغيير السبيكة *

*4 *


> *- وهل الكلام دا ثابت لكل المحركات ولا يختلف من محرك**لأخر يعنى البنزين **غير الديزل *


 *هذه الارقام الشائعة ، والافضل الرجوع الي الكتاب الفني للمحرك لاتباع أرقام المنتج *


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



بارك الله فيك ، وجزيت خيرا أخي الكريم علي المرور ، واهتمامك بالتعليق . 
وكل عام والاخوة جميعا بخير


----------



## خالدعطية (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم خالد 
أهلا بك ، وجزيت خيرا علي مرورك وتعليقك الايجابي .


----------



## عايض (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ملف جدا شيق


----------



## bader_m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع شيق و مفيد 
بارك الله فيك وثبت خطاك 
تحياتي اليك


----------



## وائل البحراوى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و خالص الشكر


----------



## أبوأحسان (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... موضوع مفيد وجميل


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركر على المعلومات القيمة والصور التوضيحية 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (17 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarekgad (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه وهو موجود بالتفصيل و الصور واضحه جدا في كتاب engineering

عفوا لم يكتمل الرد الكتاب هو engineering maintenance handbook


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 مارس 2011)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## سيف المستقبل (18 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع شكرا لك.....


----------



## m3_dolphen (2 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد ... لو سمحت ممكن انقل الموضوع ...
*


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)




----------



## Andrew Amgad (26 مايو 2011)

Thanks a lot for your effort


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (11 يونيو 2011)

معلومات مفيده جدا حتي علي المستوي الشخصي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالرحمن سلامة (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً اخي الكريم .... ولي طلب أتمنى أن يلاقي عنايتكم وهو .... عند الشرح والقول مثلاً يوجد تآكل في الجانبين المقابلين .... كنت أنظر إلى الصورة فلا أستطيع تحديد الأماكن بدقة ... فبرجاء وضع أسهم عند الأماكن المشار إليها في الشرح حتى يسهل علينا المتابعة .... ولكم جزيل الشكر على روعة الشرح ووفرة المجهود ...


----------



## فريد اسعد (26 يونيو 2011)

لك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان على هذه المعلومه الهامه


----------



## bad_man (16 يوليو 2011)

هنا تاتي وظيفه ال

safety engineer


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي فعلا موضوع مهم جدا وقد اخذته وعملته علي عرض توضحيي في محاضرة لشرحه للفريق بتاعي

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

مع اني لي استفسار بسيط لو امكن

سيادتكم قلت 

يصل عمر الخدمة لسبيكة كراسى عمود المرفق التي تم اختيارها وتركيبها بشكل صحيح الي أكثر من (800000 كم )

لو محرك ماكينة معينة فكم يكون عمر الخدمة لها كساعات تشغيل وليس كيلو مترات؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فراس الجابري (22 يوليو 2011)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة اخي العزيز


----------



## ابوEYAD (29 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شششششششششششششششششششششكرا على هالمواضيع


----------



## نوبل2000 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخى الكريم على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## okbah17ahmed (5 أكتوبر 2011)

فجزاك الله خيرا علي مبادرتك الطيبة المباركة


----------



## عمر محمد الكناص (21 أكتوبر 2011)

دراسة جيدة وشاملة 
وفقك الله


----------



## shaimaa rafat (22 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## السوداني الاسد (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور علي المعلومات المفيده بارك الله فيك


----------



## عــــنــــــب (27 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات رائعه يجب ان تنشر لكل المهندسين في هذا المجال


----------



## asseeralward (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور علي الطرح الجميل و المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مرتضى تشافيز (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووور ونسال الله ان يزيدك علما


----------



## نوبل2000 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد بارك اللة فيك


----------



## eng.emad sara (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الملف


----------



## mohamedshehab (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير موضوع مهم جداً


----------



## ahmedtolba (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع 

بصراحه الموضوع مفيد جدا و اول مره اعرف جهاز الكشف عن تاكل السبيكه 

تسلم علي المجهود الاكثر من ممتاز
​


----------



## noo7 (4 فبراير 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (4 فبراير 2012)

ماشاء الله عليك زادك الله علما


----------



## ميكك (14 مارس 2012)

*موضوع ررررائع*

يارب وفق المهندس واجزه عنا كل خير:56::56::56:


----------



## تايسون الابيض (8 أبريل 2012)

انت عالمي و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 مايو 2012)

اشكر الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل علي تجاوبهم الايجابي وهو ما نسعد به ، ونسأل الله تعالي أن يزدهر القسم بمشاركتكم البناءه .


----------



## محمد رفعت مسيل (22 مايو 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## احسان الشبل (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## nashat fattah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدصلاح محمود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيكم​


----------



## م.ك.تحسين (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا اخ عاطف لهذا الموضوع بارك الله فى جهودك


----------



## waleedmarawan (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tozra (20 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (14 يوليو 2013)

سلامى وتحياتى الصادقه يا باشمهندس فمشكلة انهيار السبائك فى بعض الاحيان تكون مشكله اسبابها مزدوجه وهذه حدثت لنا وما زلت ازكرها ففى واحده من المرات واثناء عمرة محرك كورلا قام واحد من العاملين باخذ عمود الكرنك الى المخرطه وقام باحضار السبائك من المخزن وحينها كان يومى الاول فى العمل بعد اجازه طويله وتما تكليفى بمواصلة العمره وتمت العمره بعون اللهوعمل المحرك ولكن انهارت السبائك بعد ثلاثه ايام وبعد البحث عن السبب كانت النتيجه هى بان السبائك التى تما احضاره لاتوافق السبائك التى يجب تركيبها نتيجة الخراطه وهذه واحده من الاشياء التى يجب مراعاتها اثناء العمره


----------



## مجاهد الدويحي (18 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا الموضوع مفيد جدا وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## احمد رمضان يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر عن المعلومات الطيبه


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا
:14:


----------



## eng_amr20102001 (9 مايو 2014)

مشكووووور 
thanxxxxxx


----------



## كربم العراقي (5 يونيو 2014)

very good


----------



## eng.malikali (27 يوليو 2014)

احسنت اخي العزيز على هدا الموضوع المهم ... ندعوا لكم بالتوفيق والسداد ان شاء الله 
:1::1::1::12::1::1::1:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2014)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات و طريقة طرح الموضوع


----------



## ابو فاطمة69 (6 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الريق (21 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## medo4ever2 (8 فبراير 2015)

تحليل أسباب انهيار بطانة كراسي عمود المرفق(السبيكة) من مظهرها
بارك الله فيكم


----------

